# Where can I get a user guide (manual) for the Hopper 3?



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

A URL for a PDF will be helpful. The Dish site may have one, but I can't find it. Google directs me to several paid sites but I'm thinking that a free PDF must be available somewhere.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Look under "Want to know more?" on this page ...

Hopper 3 Receiver Home Page | MyDISH | DISH Customer Support


----------



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks.

I saw the 22-page Getting Started guide but I thought that there was a more comprehensive manual available like the 150-page operating manual for my VIP-722. The Getting Started guide doesn't discuss EHDs.


----------



## dplantz (Jun 12, 2006)

External Hard Drives are an easy issue with the Hopper 3. Any 1 or 2 TB disk will work. I would recommend a USB 3 drive. One of the USB ports on the Hopper 3 is USB 3 and the other ports are USB 2. Connect the drive and format it. Very easy.


----------



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I found the larger manual - but not from the Dish site. The PDF is too large to upload but can be downloaded from here.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

lbeck said:


> Well I found the larger manual - but not from the Dish site. The PDF is too large to upload but can be downloaded from here.


I believe that is a general Hopper manual not the Hopper 3.


----------

